# Japanese Knife



## smokininidaho (Feb 28, 2021)

Picked this up on Ebay for $11.00 shipped plus tax of course. 11.5 inch stainless  blade, beautiful wood handle
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
. Pretty sharp but I'll touch it up. Guessing it's from the '50's or '60's.


----------



## Aledavidov (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice score


----------



## jdixon (Apr 14, 2022)

*I have always loved the quality of some things from Japan and i admire greatly their respect for the old ways and the embrace of modern technology. I don't have as much respect for the modern technologies as a glass of water can destroy it all while a glass of water only is used for drinking in the old ways.

Anyways, i have seen a few documentaries on the Japanese and their knives, as well as reading some threads about them on the forum here. Living on my own now, i feel that the need for a nice set of high quality, hand forged knives is essential. high quality japanese knives I have my old Ka-Bar that i use for many things, but it is unsightly for when the guests arrive. Know what i mean? I have been raised that when company is present, your home and hosting should be best and show nothing but the best you can provide. I know the price for these knives may be steep, but that does not bother me. I am sure i can buy piece by piece and build the collection over time. I find their knives and styles very attractive.

I used to sell Cutco:)34:) for a spell and did not find myself satisfied with product and promotion. Essentially cheap knives made to last for a while for people who either do not know true quality cutlery and or think that it is. For their price, which is a bit high for what they are, is what you get. They're not bad, i just don't like or want them in my kitchen.

I would like to ask if anyone knows or has experience in buying these knives. It can be tricky and i don't really have an idea where to start looking. I do remember that there is a member here who lives in Japan, i think and for the life of me cannot remember his name. How ride of me, right? I would like to call upon those who know for advice so i can begin my search and research and eventually purchase of these type of knives.

Thank you.*


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice score! It will serve you well.

I have a set of "Olympia Stainless Steel" made-in-Japan kitchen knives from the early 80's. They look very similar to that one. The blade grind looks identical. I use the 6" and 9" Chef's knives the most. They are basically shaped like gyutos. 

They stone sharpen nicely and keep their edge for 4-6 weeks with heavy use; 3 or more months when cycled in with my other knives. If I'm butterflying a hunk of boneless protein, that 9" knife is the razor I use. 

Have fun cutting!


----------

